# Planning Permission for Tennis Courts and Swimming Pools



## lonepinealex (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi everyone!

My family owns a villa on 8 acres of unused farmland in central Algarve. It has a pool already but I was thinking about adding a tennis court and maybe a small putting green at some point - does anyone know about the planning restrictions for such construction? I assume the putting green is straightforward, being basically a lawn, but what about tennis courts?

Also, out of interest, what are the restrictions on building swimming pools for houses that don't already have them? Easy to get permission?

Many thanks in anticipation


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

lonepinealex said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My family owns a villa on 8 acres of unused farmland in central Algarve. It has a pool already but I was thinking about adding a tennis court and maybe a small putting green at some point - does anyone know about the planning restrictions for such construction? I assume the putting green is straightforward, being basically a lawn, but what about tennis courts?
> 
> ...


Almost 6 years and no reply!

I would also like to know what the issues and difficulties are in getting permission to install a pool if a property does not have one.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

ddrysdale99 as I see that you live in Spain perhaps it would be better to request that information on the Spanish section of the forum.


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't live in Spain but selected Spain as the country I would like to move to when I joined this forum. However I'm now considering Portugal - due to the tax regime - which is why I posted in the Portuguese forum.
I know the answer in Spain - it's difficult or impossible depending on the region, what I'd like to know is how easy it is in Portugal - the Algarve to be more specific.

by the way I've bookmarked an excellent post by you from 2010 about choosing the type of pool - thought it was very informative.


----------



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

There are big restrictions in some areas of the Algarve at the moment. It's a bit difficult to answer as each camara seems to have different rules. I don't know much about East and Central Algarve, but If you are talking about West Algarve in the Costa Vincentina. Not a hope in hell!!!!! And that is the way it is going to stay in my opinion.


----------

